# Who can be a surrogate?



## janesmith488 (Jun 15, 2009)

These may be very silly questions but i wonder if anyone can help:

(1) if an asian (ie brown skinned) couple want to use a surrogate with their own embryos does the surrogate have to be asian (brown skinned) as well?

(2) can someone who has gone through the menopause become a surrogate?

Thanks
Jane


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I think the answer first question is no- as some white couples go to India and use the Indian ladies as surrogates.

and I think that a surrogate can have gone through the menopause- as DE can be given back to older women- look at ladies in their 60's and even 70 giving birth
L x


----------



## janesmith488 (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks. The link states that a surrogate has to have periods (even if irregular) so i guess someone whose been through the menopause cant be a surrogate

Jane
x


----------

